# سؤال واحد فقط للبنت والشاب



## sony_33 (8 يونيو 2010)

للشباب الاول
طبعا
لو انت ماشى مع خطيبتك او زوجتك فى الشارع وتعرضت للمعاكسة ماذا تفعل؟
للبنات
لو انتى ماشية مع خطيبك او زوجك ولقيتى نظرة اعجاب من بنت ما ماذا ستفعلى؟
يلا بقى ورونى ردود الافعال​


----------



## روزي86 (8 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> للشباب الاول​
> طبعا
> لو انت ماشى مع خطيبتك او زوجتك فى الشارع وتعرضت للمعاكسة ماذا تفعل؟
> للبنات
> ...


 

ههههههههههه بص انا هبصله هو كمان ولو لقيته واخد باله وباصص هو كمان ليها

هخلي يومه الوان هههههههههههههه

وممكن اتابعه في صمت واشوف هو هيعمل ايه وابدأ اجهز للحرب العالمية التانية ههههههههه انما لو مش واخد باله هشكر ربنا عشان اللي هيحصله يا حرام ههههههههههههه


بهزر طبعا

بس انا بجد ممكن ابصله واشوف هو نظراته ليها والا مش مركز معاها وعلي الاساس ده بقي اللي احسه ساعتها هاعمله مش مرتبه شئ معين يعني ههههههههه

ميرسي ليك سؤال مهم جدا

متابعه معاكم


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اهدي يا روزي 
انا بالنسبالي لو هي بصتلو وهو كمان بصلها 
يبقى يووووووووووووووووووووووووم اسود عليهم هما اللتنين 
وخصوصا هو
ولو بردو بصت هي بس يبقى يوم اسود عليه هو
عشان بصت ليه هو
ما هو يمكن يعرفها وعامل نفسو مش عارفها
المهم يبقى هو اللي يشيل ويتحمل النتايج 
ليه بقى اهو كده افترى
مهو لو كان في حالو ما كنتش بصتلو 
او اعجبت بيه
الرجاله كده مش بييجي من وراهم غير حرقة الدم والاعصاب
ميرسي على السؤال اللي يعصب
دنه عشت الموقف بجد
ربنا يباركك
​*


----------



## sony_33 (8 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اموت فى الغيرة دى
ربنا  معاكم*​


----------



## ponponayah (8 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> للبنات
> لو انتى ماشية مع خطيبك او زوجك ولقيتى نظرة اعجاب من بنت ما ماذا ستفعلى؟
> ​



*
بص لو هو مش واخد بالو
وهى مركزة معاة اوى 
هبصلها هى واقولها اتفضلى معانا  :11azy:
لكن بقى لو هو كمان 
يبقى النهار مش طلعلة شمس ولا قمر ولا اى معالم
اكيد يعنى هيكون يوم نكد 30:30:
وما ادراك نكد وقلبة البنات
بنبقى ملايكة بمعنى الكلمة ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  :hlp:

ميرسى يا سونى 
على السؤال​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 يونيو 2010)

*ايه ياعم يا سوني 

هتقلب بنات المنتدي علي الرجاله ليه

انا بقي مش بحب اتخانق لما يكون معايا خطيبتي او زوجتي

بس طبعا المعاكسه مش هتعدي كده هفضل فكر شكله لحد لما اشوفه لوحدينا

وهيشوف بقي يوم اسود في حياته

شكرا ليك ياجميل​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *
> اكيد يعنى هيكون يوم نكد 30:30:
> وما ادراك نكد وقلبة البنات
> بنبقى ملايكة بمعنى الكلمة ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  :hlp:​*





*انتوا علي طول ملايكه يا بونبونايه :t30:

نكد فرح لازم تقلبوا وتبقوا ملايكه​*


----------



## marmora jesus (9 يونيو 2010)

هو لو مش بص عليها اكيد مش هعمله حاجة
لان هو ذنبه ايه هي اللي بصت عليه
اما بقي لو استاذ بادلها نفس النظرة اقولك بقي هعمل فيه ايه
هسكت خالص وولا كأني اخدت بالي من حاجة
بس تكفيني نظرة احتقار ليه وبعد كده بقي هيشوف الوش التاني
من غير ما يعرف السبب ايه
وهجننه علشان يعرف السبب وبرده مش هريحه
وبعدين بقي لما احس انه احترم نفسه واتربي ابقي افكر اقوله علي السبب
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يعني من الاخر ربنا يكون في عونه​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يونيو 2010)

> للشباب الاول
> طبعا



فعلا هى دى قواعد الذوق  ههههههههههههههههه

لو هو اللى بصلها هربيه  ههههههههههههه

لكن لو هى بقى اللى بصاله ومعجبة بيه هغيظها بيه

هههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## ponponayah (9 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *انتوا علي طول ملايكه يا بونبونايه :t30:
> 
> نكد فرح لازم تقلبوا وتبقوا ملايكه​*




*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بقى كدا يا مايكل 
ماشى ماشى دا احنا غلابة خالص :hlp::hlp:*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (9 يونيو 2010)

> اللي احسه ساعتها هاعمله مش مرتبه شئ معين





> يبقى يووووووووووووووووووووووووم اسود عليهم هما اللتنين





> يبقى النهار مش طلعلة شمس ولا قمر ولا اى معالم
> اكيد يعنى هيكون يوم نكد 30:30:





> بس تكفيني نظرة احتقار ليه وبعد كده بقي هيشوف الوش التاني





> لو هو اللى بصلها هربيه ههههههههههههه


*ارحمنا يا الله ثم ارحمنا ..*

ايه الافترى ده .. !!!؟؟
ربنا يكون فى عوننا  .​​​


----------



## روزي86 (9 يونيو 2010)

الحق حق قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> *اهدي يا روزي *
> *انا بالنسبالي لو هي بصتلو وهو كمان بصلها *
> *يبقى يووووووووووووووووووووووووم اسود عليهم هما اللتنين *
> ...


 

ههههههههههههههه لا يا حبي لازم يتعلم الادب

الله قال يبصلها قال

ليه ان شاء الله روزي وحشه والا وحشه والايعني كنت وحشه ههههههههههههههه:smil16:


----------



## روزي86 (9 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *اموت فى الغيرة دى*
> 
> *ربنا معاكم*​


 

ههههههههههههه طيب يا سيدي ربنا يعوضك بواحده غيوره مووووووووووووت

وبالشفا بقي ههههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يونيو 2010)

*بص مش هيبقي اكتر من اللي قالوووووه هههههههه*
*عشان مادام بيبص دلوقتي يبقي اكيد هيبص بعدين ههههه*
*اما لو هي اللي بتبص ممكن ابصلها باحتقار وشذرا ههههههه*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> للشباب الاول
> طبعا
> لو انت ماشى مع خطيبتك او زوجتك فى الشارع وتعرضت للمعاكسة ماذا تفعل؟
> للبنات
> ...




*دا على اساسه هو لو لاحظ وابتدا يعاكسها او يبصلها اوى 
يبقى يومه مش معدى ومش حيروح بيته سليم ههههههههه

اما لو مش عطيها اهمية فاكيد حضحك وافرح هههه

ولو مكنش واخدج باله اصلا يبقى خلاص حعديها بس حعرف ان حبيبى فى بنات بتبص له بس

سؤال حلو 
ميرسى
*​


----------



## just member (9 يونيو 2010)

*بالنسبة لأسئلتك يا سونى انا ليا وجهة نظر تانية خالص
اسمعنى وياريت ماحدا يعلق عليها
اصلى غريب عنكم بحاجات كتيرة
بص يا سيدى لو مشيت بالشارع وحدا عاكسنا هيك بكلمات لطيفة بفرح من قلبى لانة اكيد تذوق جمال الرب يسوع فى حبيبتى او مراتى او اختى
اما لو كان اسلوب مضايقة ووجع قلب
هعدى الموقف طلاما هى معايا واكيد اكيييييد هرجعلة تانى وقلة ادب بقلة ادب 
وصدقنى ايد الحق قوية ومش هسكت لحدا ما اخلية كدة ونحنا ماشيين بالشارع يبص بالارض لحدا مانعدى
اما بقى بالنسبة لسؤال البنات
انا مش هجاوب علية لانة مش بتاعى
بس ليا تعليق
كتير بيحصل معايا كدة لكنى لم اعطى لأمر اى اهتمام
بالذات بقى لو حدا سمعنى وانا بحكى وشاف لهجتى مختلفة عن العربى شوية
يعنى عربى مكسر مثل ما بيحكو بالمصرى

بلاقيهم هيك بدهم يحكو بأى شيئ يجذب انتباهى ويخليني اتكلم معهم
لكن لما بضل بغموضى بلاحظ انهم بيذيدو بكلامهم وممكن تطور الامور فى انهم يحاكونى
طبعا كانت حبيبتى اكتير شخصية رائعة
مو بشوف فيها غير نظرة حنونة فيها غيرة وحب اكبر من اى شيئ
وبلاقيها مبسوطة من حب الناس ليا
سواء بنات او اولاد
هى حاكتلى هيك بنفسها
انا فرحانة ان كل الناس بتحبك
لانك حبيبى
ولانى حبيبتك وثقتى فيك كبيرة وعارفة مكانتى فى قلبك
وقالتلى كمان انا روحى فيك
انا جاوبتها بالمثل
لانها كانت حبيبتى


انا مبسوط انى بحكى معكم هيك
شكرا للموضوع الجميل عن جد
ذكرنى بلحظات جميلة بحياتى...

*​


----------



## روزي86 (9 يونيو 2010)

just member قال:


> *بالنسبة لأسئلتك يا سونى انا ليا وجهة نظر تانية خالص
> اسمعنى وياريت ماحدا يعلق عليها
> اصلى غريب عنكم بحاجات كتيرة
> بص يا سيدى لو مشيت بالشارع وحدا عاكسنا هيك بكلمات لطيفة بفرح من قلبى لانة اكيد تذوق جمال الرب يسوع فى حبيبتى او مراتى او اختى
> ...




يا سيدي يا سيدي هههههههههههههه


----------



## just member (9 يونيو 2010)

بطلو حسد بقى
بقول كاااااااااااااااانت...
اومال لو قلت حبيبتى كنتى قلتى اية ياختى
هههههههه​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> للبنات
> لو انتى ماشية مع خطيبك او زوجك ولقيتى نظرة اعجاب من بنت ما ماذا ستفعلى؟
> يلا بقى ورونى ردود الافعال​



هقف اتنحلها قوى يمكن تحترم نفسها وتبعد
ولو فضلت موصرة
مش بعيد اقف واقولها تتفضل تمشى معانا
بس انا من هواة التتنيح بصراحة :hlp:

شوفت بقا انا غلبانة ازاى

وقولنا ياسونى انت هتعمل اية بقا فى السؤال الموجه ليك​


----------



## sony_33 (9 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ايه ياعم يا سوني
> 
> هتقلب بنات المنتدي علي الرجاله ليه
> 
> ...


*حتفضل فاكر شكلو
على اساس انو جاركم
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا عمى انا بقول وانت ماشى فى الشارع
انا حبقى اقولك الاجابة استنى بس خلص على الجماعة دول*​


----------



## sony_33 (9 يونيو 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> هو لو مش بص عليها اكيد مش هعمله حاجة
> لان هو ذنبه ايه هي اللي بصت عليه
> اما بقي لو استاذ بادلها نفس النظرة اقولك بقي هعمل فيه ايه
> هسكت خالص وولا كأني اخدت بالي من حاجة
> ...


احتقار لية وهو حيسيبك يا ماما
هو اكيد حيتجنن علشان يعرف السبب انو لطشك قلمين بعد البصة الى بصاتهالو
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## sony_33 (9 يونيو 2010)

just member قال:


> *بالنسبة لأسئلتك يا سونى انا ليا وجهة نظر تانية خالص
> اسمعنى وياريت ماحدا يعلق عليها
> اصلى غريب عنكم بحاجات كتيرة
> بص يا سيدى لو مشيت بالشارع وحدا عاكسنا هيك بكلمات لطيفة بفرح من قلبى لانة اكيد تذوق جمال الرب يسوع فى حبيبتى او مراتى او اختى
> ...


*لا تعليق احسن تزعل منى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا عم الرومانسى  اكيد انت منزلتش مصر
هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sony_33 (9 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> هقف اتنحلها قوى يمكن تحترم نفسها وتبعد
> ولو فضلت موصرة
> مش بعيد اقف واقولها تتفضل تمشى معانا
> بس انا من هواة التتنيح بصراحة :hlp:
> ...


*انا حقولك بكل بساطة لانى تعرضت للموقف دة كتير
بكل صراحة
انا مش مستعد ابهدل خطيبتى معايا 
مش معقول يعنى حتعارك وهى معايا
اولا الى بيعاكس دة لو لاحظ ان الراجل الى ماشى حس انة فى سنة خوف حيطول فى المعاكسة
انا  بقى حسب الموقف لو معاكسة تعدى يعنى رمى كلمة كدة ولا كدة ممكن يهرب منها لما اضربو
مبتعاركش
اما لو زود وخلاص وصلت انى شكلى وحش يبقى هو وحظو بقى
كدمة  كسر زى متيجى
بص المشكلة ان الواحد بيعدى او بيطنش مش معقول كل خطوتين حتعارك الى ان يصل ان
خلاص لازم اضرب الى بيعاكس ودى بقى بظروفها زى مقلت
شكرا لا داعى للتصفيق
هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sony_33 (9 يونيو 2010)

*انا ملاحظ من كل اجابات البنات
حربية حربية حربية
انتو بتحبو الاطفال ولا اية
هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> احتقار لية وهو حيسيبك يا ماما​
> هو اكيد حيتجنن علشان يعرف السبب انو لطشك قلمين بعد البصة الى بصاتهالو
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


 

احتقار لانه زيه زي اي راجل عينه زايغة عايزة تدب فيها رصاصة
ويلطش مين قلمين
اللي مايعرفش يقول عدس
قول عدس بقي
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## elamer1000 (9 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*يا ساتر يارب فى اليوم ده*


*فى الاول بس ممكن نعرف سبب المعاكسة ايه يعنى السبب ملابسها ولا ايه بالظبط*

*اما اذا كانت معاكسة لله فى لله كده يعنى غلاسة*

*انا مش على كل كلمة ها اعمل مشكلة ممكن اطنش لو بسيطة اما لو غلس*

*انا مش هتخانق انا اتصل بالتليفون بس*

*وها اخليه يعرف يحترم نفسه كويس*

*اما لو واحدة بصت لى

 انا عارف وهى عارفة ( حبيبتى ) انها ماليا حياتى وواثقه فى يعنى *

*واحنا هاناخد توك توك واريح دماغى*

*ههههههههههههههههههه*

​


----------



## sony_33 (9 يونيو 2010)

*لا مبحبش العدس
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كلكو بتقولو كدة ميقدرش يضربنى والكلام دة
واراهن ان كل واحدة فيكم بتتعشى على علقة:act23::act23::act23:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sony_33 (9 يونيو 2010)

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يا ساتر يارب فى اليوم ده
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
على النعمة انت عسل
ورابطة التلفون دى مع التوكتوك زى الفل
اكيد حيعاكسها علشان ملابسها دى لو كانت وحشة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا معاك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 يونيو 2010)

*ممممممم...
لا ما هو طالما نظرة الأعجاب دى من واحدة هو ميعرفهاش يبقى خلاص
 مش هتكلم معاه طبعا بس هبص لها يمكن تخلى عندها دم هههههه
أنمااااااا بقى لو واحدة تعرفه هيبقى ياويله يا سواد ليله
 أحنا رجلتنا تتعاكس من ورانااااااا اه بيبقى لينا عذرنا قدامنا لاااااا هههههه
أنا عن نفسى هتلاقينى قلبت من الضحك والوجهه المبتسم 
لوجه اللهم ماحفظنا وتبقى ليلة نكد ويلا روحنى بقى 
كده يعنى :hlp:​*


----------



## sony_33 (9 يونيو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *ممممممم...
> لا ما هو طالما نظرة الأعجاب دى من واحدة هو ميعرفهاش يبقى خلاص
> مش هتكلم معاه طبعا بس هبص لها يمكن تخلى عندها دم هههههه
> أنمااااااا بقى لو واحدة تعرفه هيبقى ياويله يا سواد ليله
> ...


اية الرومانسية دى بس
يلا روحنى بقى اعيط فى البيت
هههههههههههههههههههه
هى دى البنات ولا​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *لا مبحبش العدس*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *كلكو بتقولو كدة ميقدرش يضربنى والكلام دة*
> ...


 

اه علشان كده المجتمع المصري اتحول من مجمتع ذكوري لمجتمع نسائي
يابني حسن الختام خلاص راحت عليكم
تعرف بجد انا اشتغلت فترة كنت كل ما تكلم مع عميل
كان يقولي لا استني اخد رأي مراتي الاول
ولما اكلمه تاني يقولي مراتي رفضت يبقي لا
وقال ايه جاي تقول علقة
بس بصراحة بتبقي فيه علقة بس مش لينا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## sony_33 (9 يونيو 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> اه علشان كده المجتمع المصري اتحول من مجمتع ذكوري لمجتمع نسائي
> يابني حسن الختام خلاص راحت عليكم
> تعرف بجد انا اشتغلت فترة كنت كل ما تكلم مع عميل
> كان يقولي لا استني اخد رأي مراتي الاول
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اكيد انتى فى محل بيع ملابس حريمى علشان كدة حياخد راى مراتو طبعا فى الى حيشترهولها
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## govany shenoda (10 يونيو 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> 
> *فى الاول بس ممكن نعرف سبب المعاكسة ايه يعنى السبب ملابسها ولا ايه بالظبط*​


 ده علي اساس انك اتعرفت عليها في التوك توك
ما انت ياباشا نازل معا من البيت
ادي الاعزار عشان بدل ما يتخانق مع الي عاكس يتخانق مع مراته 
ادي الرجاله ولا بلاش:smi411:​


----------



## zama (10 يونيو 2010)

ما أعتقد إن فى ولد يبص لبنت لو الراااااااااااجل اللى معااااااااااها الناس تهابه ، شكله يدل ع الشر ..

لكن لو راااااااااااااااجل دلدول يبئى توقع من الناااااااااااااااس أى حاجة ..

مش بعيد يلاقى شاب يستظرف معاها ..

أنا محصلتليش المواقف دى و أنا ماااااااااشى مع بنت ..

لو حصلت هوديها فى أقرب مكااااااااااان أمن تعد تشرب أى حاجة لغاية لما أشووووووووف عم الظريف ..

بالتأكيييييييييييد هيكون فى خساير من الطرفييييييييييين ، بس أنا متأكد أن خسايره هو هتكووون أكتر منى ..


----------



## govany shenoda (10 يونيو 2010)

_لو هي بصيت وهو مش واخد باله هقوله عشان يعرف اني في حد بيبصلوه عشان انا عارفه ان ربنا في قلبه يعني الي هيعمله وانا موجوده  هيعملو وانا مش موجوده  ده مش طيبه ده عشان اشوف هو هيعمل ايه ولو لقيت في عينه اي بصه كده ولا كده هيبقه يوم مش معدي بلعربي هخليه يقول يارتني ما اتولدت اصلا_​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> *اكيد انتى فى محل بيع ملابس حريمى علشان كدة حياخد راى مراتو طبعا فى الى حيشترهولها*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
همشيها كده علشان منظركم بقي صعب
قال ملابس حريمي قال
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بذمتك واحدة شغالة في محل حريمي هتسمي اللي بيشتري عميل ولا زبون ؟​


----------



## جيلان (10 يونيو 2010)

> للبنات
> لو انتى ماشية مع خطيبك او زوجك ولقيتى نظرة اعجاب من بنت ما ماذا ستفعلى؟


 

*ولا حاجة سدءنى مش بغير خالص انا يعنى لو اعجبت بيه بنات الدنيا كلها مدام هو مش مُعجب بيهم خلاص*
*احيانا الرجالة بيحبو يبصوا على حد ماشى بنت او ولد مش لازم يبقى قصده انها حلوة او انه مُعجب بيها بس محنا فى الشارع احيانا نبص على الناس*
*لكن لو لقيته بصلها باعجاب بقى ولا ضحك ولا حاجة هقوله : طيب عايز حاجة منى ربنا معاك خلص وكلمنى ههههههه*
*وهخاصمه كام يوم كدى عشن يبطل يعملها مش عشن بغير سدءنى بس يعنى كرامتى اصل لو عجباه مليش لزمة انا ههههههه*


----------



## sony_33 (10 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> ما أعتقد إن فى ولد يبص لبنت لو الراااااااااااجل اللى معااااااااااها الناس تهابه ، شكله يدل ع الشر ..
> 
> لكن لو راااااااااااااااجل دلدول يبئى توقع من الناااااااااااااااس أى حاجة ..
> 
> ..



*يعنى المفروض الواحد قبل مينزل مع خطيبتو
يضرب نفسو بسكينة فى وشو علشان يبان علية الاجرام
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا صديقى لرائيك*​


----------



## zama (10 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *يعنى المفروض الواحد قبل مينزل مع خطيبتو
> يضرب نفسو بسكينة فى وشو علشان يبان علية الاجرام
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> شكرا صديقى لرائيك*​



أنت لو عملت كدا الناااااااااس هتقول يبئى اتلاقيه أنضرب من اللى قبلنا ..

التشرد مش علامة القوة ..

القوة فى القلب بالأضافة لقوة الجسد ..


----------



## sony_33 (10 يونيو 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> همشيها كده علشان منظركم بقي صعب
> قال ملابس حريمي قال
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بذمتك واحدة شغالة في محل حريمي هتسمي اللي بيشتري عميل ولا زبون ؟​


*مش عارف قصدى بخيل ومبشتريش حاجة لخطيبتى
وبعدين حتى لو اشتريت محدش بينادى عليا ويقولى تعالى يا زبون او يا عميل
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
 احييكى على ذكائك انتى فريدة من نوعك
هههههههههههههههههههههه
مساء الفل*​


----------



## sony_33 (10 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> أنت لو عملت كدا الناااااااااس هتقول يبئى اتلاقيه أنضرب من اللى قبلنا ..
> 
> التشرد مش علامة القوة ..
> 
> القوة فى القلب بالأضافة لقوة الجسد ..


يعنى الى معندهوش قوة فى الجسد يعمل اية
ميخرجش من البيت
انا متهيالى ان قوة الشخصية بتبان على  الملامح
شكرا ليك​


----------



## zama (10 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> يعنى الى معندهوش قوة فى الجسد يعمل اية
> ميخرجش من البيت
> انا متهيالى ان قوة الشخصية بتبان على  الملامح
> شكرا ليك​



يا حبوووووووووووب قوة الشخصية دى تتكلم عنها و تحكى لما تكوووووووون أعد فى صالووووووووون العقااااااد ..

رجاااااااااال فكر يعنى ، لكن أنت هتصد أعتداااااااااااااء بقوة الشخصية ؟؟ !!

فى مواقف مبيحلهاااااااااش غير القوة العضلية ..

لكل قوة وقتها ..

قوة الفكر فى الحوااااااااااار ..

قوة الشخصية فى مواقفك المختلفة ..

مفييش حد ضعيف يا حبيبى ، بطل توااااااااااضع ..:hlp::hlp:


----------



## sony_33 (10 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> يا حبوووووووووووب قوة الشخصية دى تتكلم عنها و تحكى لما تكوووووووون أعد فى صالووووووووون العقااااااد ..
> 
> رجاااااااااال فكر يعنى ، لكن أنت هتصد أعتداااااااااااااء بقوة الشخصية ؟؟ !!
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههه
طب والى معندهوش قوة عضلية
يعمل اية لما يقابل موقف زى دة
ولا المفروض يروح الجم قبل الخروج
والا انت علشان عندك شوية عضلات يعنى
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *مش عارف قصدى بخيل ومبشتريش حاجة لخطيبتى*
> 
> *وبعدين حتى لو اشتريت محدش بينادى عليا ويقولى تعالى يا زبون او يا عميل*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههه
دي تريقة ولا جد ولا ايه النظام علشان نعرف نرد بس :t9:​


----------



## zama (10 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> طب والى معندهوش قوة عضلية
> يعمل اية لما يقابل موقف زى دة
> ولا المفروض يروح الجم قبل الخروج
> ...



حااااااشا لى أن أفتخر إلا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح ..

و الأمر ميسلمش يعنى أننا نفتخر بكااااااااااااام حاااااااااجة تانى لزوم الأعدة ..

ترجم بئى يا مورجان و خليييييييييييك كوووووووووول ..

لا اللى مش هيقدر يتصدى للمواقف دى أحسنله (( يمشى بتاكسى )) لو معندوووش عربية ..


----------



## sony_33 (10 يونيو 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> دي تريقة ولا جد ولا ايه النظام علشان نعرف نرد بس :t9:​


دعابة طبعا
لو فهمتى غلط الغى المشاركة الى مش عاجباكى
شكرا​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> دعابة طبعا
> 
> لو فهمتى غلط الغى المشاركة الى مش عاجباكى
> 
> شكرا​


 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا بهزر لاني عارفة انها هزار
ولاني عارفة اني فريدة من نوعي طبعا :t30:​


----------



## sony_33 (10 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا ابلة فريدة*​


----------



## Rosetta (11 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه حبيت السؤال 
ليك انا ازا هو اخد باله او حتى ما اخد باله من البنت اللي عم تطلع عليه عالجهتين نهااااااااره رح يكون اسود طبعا من بعد ما اعمل نهار البنت اللي كانت تطلع كمان اسود
هههههههه
مرسي على الموضوع حلووووووووووو كتير 
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2010)

just member قال:


> بطلو حسد بقى
> 
> بقول كاااااااااااااااانت...
> اومال لو قلت حبيبتى كنتى قلتى اية ياختى
> هههههههه​


 

هههههههههههههه الله وانت مالك بقي

ساعتها كنت تعرف هقول ايه هههههههههههه:t30::t30:


----------



## sony_33 (11 يونيو 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه حبيت السؤال
> ليك انا ازا هو اخد باله او حتى ما اخد باله من البنت اللي عم تطلع عليه عالجهتين نهااااااااره رح يكون اسود طبعا من بعد ما اعمل نهار البنت اللي كانت تطلع كمان اسود
> هههههههه
> مرسي على الموضوع حلووووووووووو كتير
> سلام المسيح​*



*يعنى  حتى لو مخدش بالو من الى بتبصلو
حتخلى نهارو اسود
اية الظلم دة بس
ههههههههههههههههههههه
نورتى الموضوع*​


----------

